# Travel With Service Dogs



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> As of May 13, 2009 all airlines must make sure there are pet relief areas, and escorts to those relief areas, for any passenger traveling with a service animal.


Pet Friendly Airports U.S | Service Animal Relief Areas at U.S. Airports


All sounds good but are these relief areas working out as promoted?

If you have any experience with this please share.


----------



## SFGSSD (Dec 28, 2012)

BOS Logan is ok. No "escorts" but they will direct you.
JAX Florida is not as easy as BOS


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

John Wayne (orange county) has a relief area, but that is home for us. We have not tried it.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

